# Probleme & Fragen zur length Methode



## Sunny909 (13. Nov 2007)

Hallo!
Es dreht sich um folgendes: Ich versuche gerade anhand eines Java Tutorials etwas java zu lernen.. und naja, bis her auch mit relativ großem Erfolg ;D

Jz stellt sich jedoch eine scheinbar unmögliche?! Aufgabe mir in den Weg..
Hier der Link: 
http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java/Notes/chap15/progExercises15.html

Aufgabe Nummer 2 is mein Gegner xD 

In Worten wär das also:

Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das ein Wort einliest. Das Wort wird dann so oft ausgegeben, wie es Buchstaben hat: 

Beispiel:

Geben Sie ein Wort ein:
Hello

Hello
Hello
Hello
Hello
Hello


Verwenden Sie die Methode length(), um die Anzahl der Zeichen eines Strings zu ermitteln: 
String inputString;
int laenge;

 . . . .

laenge = inputString.length() ;


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis.
- Hier endet die Ausführung, und auch iwo da endet mein Horizont^^ sprich ich hab kA wie ich das machen soll .. -.- -

Das man wohl oder übel eine while Schleife verwenden muss, darüber bin ich mir durchaus im klaren.
Wie man diese mit Zahlen koppelt ist mir auch klar, mein Problem jedoch ist die Anzahl der Buchstaben mit der Ausgabe der Wörter ( eingegebenes "Hello" wird zu : 
                                                                 -Hello
                                                                 -Hello
                                                                 -Hello
                                                                 -Hello
                                                                 -Hello ).
Ein Wort mit 7 Buchstaben ( Johanna ) würde 7mal ausgegeben werden.

Bitte also um Hilfe mit der length Methode in Verbindung mit der while Schleife.

Thx 4 Hilfe & Support.
MfG Sunny


----------



## GRudiD (13. Nov 2007)

Eine While-Schleife würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, da die Anzahl der Schritte ja bekannt ist (Länge des Wortes). Deswegen nimm lieber eine gezählte Schleife (for).
Ich gehe mal von aus, dass du das Wort bereits eingelesen und in der Variabeln gespeichert hast.


```
String inputString;
int laenge = inputString.length();

for (int i = 0; i < laenge; i++) {
  System.out.println(inputString);
}
```

Solltest du die Variante mit einer while-Schleife bevorzugen:


```
String inputString;
int laenge = inputString.length();
int zaehler = laenge;

while (zaehler > 0) {
  System.out.println(inputString);
  zaehler--;
}
```


----------



## Sunny909 (13. Nov 2007)

lol warum bin ich da nich selbs drauf gekommen :/ hrhhrhrr^^
naja ersma <3 - lichen dank fuer die Hilfe, laeuft jz 
mfg


----------

